# Masturbation World Record!



## minimal (Jun 5, 2011)

*Masturbation World Record! 	      *


It's  official, Tudor Rosca is the new king of masturbation. In a stunning  feat of endurance and determination, Tudor Rosca achieved 36 orgasms in a  24 hour period!

Sleeping intermittently during the 24 hour  marathon, Tudor Rosca remained focused and aroused by his impressive  library of pornographic films. With over 400 films in his library and 3  televisions playing movies at all times, he had a continuous stream of  footage to aid him in his quest. 

It is apparent by the massive  development of the muscles in his forearm that Tudor Rosca is not your  average masturbator. In an interview with UJ reporters after the record  setting event, Tudor Rosca was quoted as saying, "masturbation for me is  a way of life. I've been training for this day since I was 13 years old  and I'm happy with my performance today".

This record was  formerly held by German Student, Hans Blickstein who achieved 27 orgasms  in a 24 hour period. Mr. Blickstein was not available for comment. 

When  asked what his next world record achievement would be, Tudor Rosca said  "my immediate goal is to get a bag of ice and some lotion on my penis  to soothe the burning".

Masturbation World Record!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2011)

that has to be an alias and i think i know that guy.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 5, 2011)

I reckon I've beaten that. Thats really not that many.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

pics of gtfo


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> pics of gtfo



Admittedly, I had an advantage as there was no sleeping intermittently during the 24 hour  marathon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Admittedly, I had an advantage as there was no sleeping intermittently during the 24 hour marathon.


 
Actually I wanted to see pics of the record breaker. Trying to get an image of what such a fiend would look like - especially his forearm development


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)

He must of looked like a fucking werewolf by the time that was over.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2011)

billhicksfan said:


> i reckon i've *beaten *that. Thats really not that many.


 

ha ha


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2011)

Get down, Tudor!

Just imagine all the scratch this guy saved not buying dinners, flowers, or condoms. Not even mentioning saving his weekends from the promises of, fixing sprinklers, mowing lawns, painting and stuff like that.

Now you can spend that extra cash on your meth that gave you that extra special staying power, and the strentgh of an everlasting hard on!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 6, 2011)

Some one has a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Some one has a lot of time on their hands.



And lotion.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> And lotion.



And jizm


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Just doesn't seem like a lot.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I just might *be* sexually frustrated enough to beat that record right now.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I just might me sexually frustrated enough to beat that record right now.


 
That's no one's fault but your own.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That's no one's fault but your own.



How is that my fault?


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How is that my fault?



Be cause you wont put out. Too many stipulations with you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How is that my fault?


 

If a girl ever says she's sexually frustrated that's because she's fucking bat shit crazy. If a girl can't get laid there's something wrong. You just want the attention or something. I don't know I don't play into your threads and what not. But carry on, you have all of these other dudes wrapped around your finger. 




bigmoe65 said:


> Be cause you wont put out. Too many stipulations with you.


 
Ding ding.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Be cause you wont put out. Too many stipulations with you.



I did put out.  He didn't deliver.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I did put out. He didn't deliver.


----------



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I did put out.  He didn't deliver.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> If a girl ever says she's sexually frustrated that's because she's fucking bat shit crazy. If a girl can't get laid there's something wrong. You just want the attention or something. I don't know I don't play into your threads and what not. But carry on, you have all of these other dudes wrapped around your finger.




It ain't that I *can't* get it, cause all it takes is a smile, muther fucker.  I want what I want and I like what I like and it's finding a dude that can do it right that's frustrating.  And if being picky and not tossing my cat to every asshole that wants to fuck me is crazy then I'm nutty as a fucking fruit cake and I will remain frustrated thank you very much.

And why is it that men on the forum can talk about sex and you boys treat it like regular conversation, but if a chick says something its "wanting attention"?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

You tell 'em CD


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> It ain't that I *can't* get it, cause all it takes is a smile, muther fucker. I want what I want and I like what I like and it's finding a dude that can do it right that's frustrating. And if being picky and not tossing my cat to every asshole that wants to fuck me is crazy then I'm nutty as a fucking fruit cake and I will remain frustrated thank you very much.
> 
> And why is it that men on the forum can talk about sex and you boys treat it like regular conversation, but if a chick says something its "wanting attention"?


 

.....cuz ur the only chick that seems to respond to anything people rattle off in here. Can't think of one other chick in here that actually gets rowdy like you....that could be the reason for all the "wanting attention"


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> .....cuz ur the only chick that seems to respond to anything people rattle off in here. Can't think of one other chick in here that actually gets rowdy like you....that could be the reason for all the "wanting attention"



At this moment it seems to me that *you* want *my* attention.







Again.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> At this moment it seems to me that *you* want *my* attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


U asked a fucking question queen


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> U asked a fucking question queen



I asked Sloppy J the question thou.  I was not addressing you.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I asked Sloppy J the question thou. I was not addressing you.


 

Wipe ur thigh, u got something red running......sounds like that time


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Wipe ur thigh, u got something red running......sounds like that time



LO-fucking-L!



Is this the best you could come up with?  JFC when all else fails go for the period as a put down.  I'd rip your asshole open with a rubber cock if I were on the rag right now.






This is me being nice.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> LO-fucking-L!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  the queen of iron"man" forum.....and u wonder why ur getting the "wanting attention" comments.  Please


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> the queen of iron"man" forum.....and u wonder why ur getting the "wanting attention" comments.  Please



Lol, and yet I still have yours. Are you finished having the last word yet?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Then you're frustrated you can't find the perfect man.....like every other single girl.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, and yet I still have yours. Are you finished having the last word yet?


 

Can we just kiss and make up and be done w this?     ??


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Then you're frustrated you can't find the perfect man.....like every other single girl.



Sweetie, I'm not a girl.  I think I got something like 10 years of life experience on you.  There is no such thing as perfection.  And I don't have to look for a man.  They find me just fine.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> There is no such thing as perfection.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


You didn't let me finish....

There is no such thing as perfection unless, of course, we are speaking of Tesla who is the in the dictionary looking all jerked and tan next to the definition of perfection.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You didn't let me finish....
> 
> There is no such thing as perfection unless, of course, we are speaking of Tesla who is the in the dictionary looking all jerked and tan next to the definition of perfection.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2011)

i wonder how many forum guys have sore wieners from trying to _beat_ this record.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i wonder how many forum guys have sore wieners from trying to _beat_ this record.


 




I admit, I couldn't come close to that.........maybe 4 or 5 times and that is pushing it


----------



## minimal (Jun 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i wonder how many forum guys have sore wieners from trying to _beat_ this record.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I admit, I couldn't come close to that.........maybe 4 or 5 times and that is pushing it


 
I think I got to 6 once, but I was spurting dust by the last shot and my cock was on fire.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 7, 2011)

somebody feed that bitch a dick. i could jerk 20 times on cellars face, not cause shes hot or anything but because i could and she deserves it. cum dumpster


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 7, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> somebody feed that bitch a dick. i could jerk 20 times on cellars face, not cause shes hot or anything but because i could and she deserves it. cum dumpster




lmao straight up from all the things ive been reading she swears shes the shit. bitch needs to get laid and get the fuck off these forums


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 7, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> lmao straight up from all the things ive been reading she swears shes the shit. bitch needs to get laid and get the fuck off these forums


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 7, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


>




thats you in your pictures? did you forget to workout your chest? i have a plastic surgeon friend in south beach that will give your some breast implants for a good price let me know


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 7, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> thats you in your pictures? did you forget to workout your chest? i have a plastic surgeon friend in south beach that will give your some breast implants for a good price let me know


 

Remember little boy, I'm 6'3" and you are 5'7" and you are on your 21st name at this point.  I trump you.......


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> thats you in your pictures? did you forget to workout your chest? i have a plastic surgeon friend in south beach that will give your some breast implants for a good price let me know





DecaConstruction said:


> Remember little boy, I'm 6'3" and you are 5'7" and you are on your 21st name at this point.  I trump you.......



I think you 2 would make a nice couple.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think you 2 would make a nice couple.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 7, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> thats you in your pictures? did you forget to workout your chest? i have a plastic surgeon friend in south beach that will give your some breast implants for a good price let me know


 
HAHAHAHAHAAH - it's soooo easy to get the little guy going





 
Private Message: . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today, 12:20 PM   *AnabolicBody* 
Registered User



 

AnabolicBody _*is BULKING UP* _

Save 


Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: .
Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Posts: 50 




Reputation: *13235*


*.* 
if you would learn to shut your fucking mouth and not say shit to me i wouldent start shit with you. i posted in that thread and didnt say shit to you but then there you go having to put your gay ass little smiley faces. you think i give 3 fucks if your 6'3?? ill still slam you on your fucking face. your not big at all bitch so think twice if you think you big.


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jun 7, 2011)

JFC! I can't imagine anything coming out at all. Once I LHJO 6 times in one day and hardly anything shot out the 5th time.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 7, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> somebody feed that bitch a dick. i could jerk 20 times on cellars face, not cause shes hot or anything but because i could and she deserves it. cum dumpster



What-the-fuck-ever you pole smoking pussy.  Is that you in your avi?  I can spot a tiny dick douchebag from a mile away.  I wouldn't waste my time letting you jack off in my face while I squint to see of your circumcised or not.  We both know you would cum after two strokes and I'd be forced to hold back my laughter.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL. . .36

CD, you rubbed off atleast 40 and sprayed me all over that one time, right??

36. . .LOL


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 7, 2011)

This had to be a LHJO & RHJO effort.  He must have been pumping a dry well after 20 rounds.  Dude must have been hitting some serious gears also.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

dear...!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 7, 2011)

cellar, i didnt mean to hit a nerve you fake ass wanna-be hot chick. my guess is your 250, 5'2 and wanna loose weight so you googled weight loss and you found IM FORUMS, you talked like a hot bitch and bam you got hot girl attention,,,,,,,so now your a forum hot girl troll. you dont fool me u dirty cunt, but dont take offence, i still hook-up with fat sluts at 1am. SPOT ON AM I


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Owned


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, I have a pertinent question.  How did they measure orgasms?  Did they take his word for it?

I had 3 orgasms while writing this.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> cellar, i didnt mean to hit a nerve you fake ass wanna-be hot chick. my guess is your 250, 5'2 and wanna loose weight so you googled weight loss and you found IM FORUMS, you talked like a hot bitch and bam you got hot girl attention,,,,,,,so now your a forum hot girl troll. you dont fool me u dirty cunt, but dont take offence, i still hook-up with fat sluts at 1am. SPOT ON AM I


*sigh

Can you boys cum up with anything better than the ole "you so fat and ugly" thing?  

Lolz @ you hitting a nerve.  You are like the rest of the pussy asses on here that wanna talk shit cause I'm the only woman that posts regularly on the forum.  But I ain't your typical female and I eat little bitches like you for breakfast.  So why don't you do me a favor and grab you ankles?  I'm about to show you the joys of a big rubber cock.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> Owned



Think again pussy.


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

keep it civil you bishes


----------



## niki (Jun 8, 2011)

But its SO much more fun when they aren't......


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

niki said:


> but its so much more fun when they aren't......



tits or gtfo


----------



## niki (Jun 8, 2011)

And this would be because tits are a qualifier for enjoying CD's sparring matches with all you boys?  Come on,  I'm reasonably assured that you don't have bitch tits, minimal. 

Hmmmmmm, then again.  Pics or GTFO!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Am I the only one that wants to challenge this record?

Le sigh, I think I have actually gotten too old.  I pass my crown on


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 8, 2011)

niki said:


> And this would be because tits are a qualifier for enjoying CD's sparring matches with all you boys?  Come on,  I'm reasonably assured that you don't have bitch tits, minimal.
> 
> Hmmmmmm, then again.  Pics or GTFO!



I'm not saying anything, I'm just saying...








PS - Welcome to IronMag


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Darkcity (Jun 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *sigh
> 
> Can you boys cum up with anything better than the ole "you so fat and ugly" thing?
> 
> Lolz @ you hitting a nerve.  You are like the rest of the pussy asses on here that wanna talk shit cause I'm the only woman that posts regularly on the forum.  But I ain't your typical female and I eat little bitches like you for breakfast.  So why don't you do me a favor and grab you ankles?  I'm about to show you the joys of a big rubber cock.


I wanna see this rubber cock this lady has!! bring that mother over here to me I'll play with ya CD!! lol


----------



## niki (Jun 8, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I'm not saying anything, I'm just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL!  Gotcha...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 8, 2011)

niki said:


> LOL!  Gotcha...



GICH!


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 8, 2011)

Darkcity said:


> I wanna see this rubber cock this lady has!! bring that mother over here to me I'll play with ya CD!! lol




the only cock she has is the one between her legs


----------



## Darkcity (Jun 8, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> the only cock she has is the one between her legs



yea man this chic that bad trollin iron mag lol she sure does advertise that rubber cock alot maybe she wants somebody to take it and turn that vag into wilted lettuce!!    just sayin!!


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

niki said:


> LOL!  Gotcha...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> the only cock she has is the one between her legs








I don't have one, so stop PMing me to suck it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

Darkcity said:


> yea man this chic that bad trollin iron mag lol she sure does advertise that rubber cock alot maybe she wants somebody to take it and turn that vag into wilted lettuce!!    just sayin!!



You are walking a very thin line, honey.  I keep the rubber cock for pussies  that talk shit and then cry via pm when I neg them.


----------



## niki (Jun 8, 2011)

minimal said:


>



Your logic is fatally flawed, baby spidy......I'm done with breast feeding.....my apologies.


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

niki said:


> Your logic is fatally flawed, baby spidy......I'm done with breast feeding.....my apologies.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 9, 2011)

minimal said:


>



Are those noise cancelling headphones?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 9, 2011)

minimal said:


>



lmfao! I wonder what went through his mind when he watched the vid?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 9, 2011)

minimal said:


>



He's not very good at that.   He needs to get his mouth around that bitch.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I'm not saying anything, I'm just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cellardoor needs to see this pronto.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 9, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> cellardoor needs to see this pronto.




I have posted my tits your just too stupid to find the pic.


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have posted my tits your just too stupid to find the pic.


----------



## minimal (Jun 10, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have posted my tits your just too stupid to find the pic.



PICS 

OR


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 11, 2011)

minimal said:


> PICS
> 
> OR



Lolz, try it.

I'll fist fuck your eye socket


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolz, try it.
> 
> I'll fist fuck your eye socket


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 13, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


----------



## cg89 (Jun 13, 2011)

how awkward for the guinness  book guy who had to stay there and watch that


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> pics of gtfo



Here was the aftermath...


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)

imageshack fucked us bro.  You can probably thank me for that.


----------



## minimal (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Jun 14, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> the only cock she has is the one between her legs



I beg to differ, seen CD pictures and she is 100% woman and hot at that.  Seriously, if you maybe were just a LITTLE less of a douche bag you might actually get treated with some respect by women.  CD is a cool cat, you just don't force her to do shit she doesn't have to do.  Why you continue to piss in the wheaties of one of the only regular women on this board is beyond me.  If you think about it, that is the GAYEST thing you can do, drive the women away.  Way to go dumbass.


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)

post pics of CD


btw, if she had a cock, it would only make her even hotter!!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> post pics of CD
> 
> 
> btw, if she had a cock, it would only make her even hotter!!!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> post pics of CD
> 
> 
> btw, if she had a cock, it would only make her even hotter!!!





Big Pimpin said:


>



No I am not going to do that, I am sure if she wanted her face plastered all over IM she would post it.  It is not my place to do that nor will I violate her trust in agreeing to let me see them and not share.  You guys are mad obsessed with her, it is ridiculous.  I would love for her to polish my dome and all as I am sure she has mad skills but fuck, there are other women out there that are more than an avatar and screen name.  I like the ones in front of me on their knees more!


----------



## independent (Jun 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> No I am not going to do that, I am sure if she wanted her face plastered all over IM she would post it.  It is not my place to do that nor will I violate her trust in agreeing to let me see them and not share.  You guys are mad obsessed with her, it is ridiculous.  I would love for her to polish my dome and all as I am sure she has mad skills but fuck, there are other women out there that are more than an avatar and screen name.  I like the ones in front of me on their knees more!



He would love to polish your dome.


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> No I am not going to do that, I am sure if she wanted her face plastered all over IM she would post it.  It is not my place to do that nor will I violate her trust in agreeing to let me see them and not share.  You guys are mad obsessed with her, it is ridiculous.  I would love for her to polish my dome and all as I am sure she has mad skills but fuck, there are other women out there that are more than an avatar and screen name.  I like the ones in front of me on their knees more!



I'm hardly obsessed...



unless she has a cock!@@@@@@@

lulz


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> I'm hardly obsessed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no cock.  Those of you who say I do can kindly fuck off.


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have no cock.  Those of you who say I do can kindly fuck off.



how unfortunate.

your value just went waaaay down.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


> how unfortunate.
> 
> your value just went waaaay down.



Does a strap on count?


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Does a strap on count?



*tsk  nope.


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

CD using her strap on...


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


> CD using her strap on...


 



that's hot.  you go CD


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


> CD using her strap on...









That's not exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's not exactly what I had in mind.


 
lol. 





it's still hot though.


----------

